
Facebook Launches A Live Stream Box, Partners With Ustream - gibsonf1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/24/facebook-launches-a-live-stream-box-partners-with-ustream/?awesm=tcrn.ch_4bA&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com
======
trickjarrett
This is a big win for Ustream. </captain-obvious>

~~~
andreyf
And, relevantly to YCombinator, a big missed opportunity for Justin.tv :-/

~~~
zimbabwe
I'm curious what differences there are between the services that would make
Facebook pick Ustream over Justin.tv. Was it something in function? Aesthetic?
(Ustream's front page admittedly looks a lot sexier.)

~~~
chaosmachine
Ustream has a much stronger brand name than Justin.TV. One sounds like a
youtube streaming site, the other sounds like one guy's TV show.

~~~
zimbabwe
But Facebook doesn't care, because their brand overrides everything else. Name
doesn't matter during a collaboration of this size.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Facebook definitely has more stature, but I'd say the opposite of your comment
holds true. The larger companies are scrutinized more and have a higher
standard of quality to uphold. Larger companies choose the best possible and
the most professional partners. If things go wrong, the bigger company suffers
more when it comes to "brand".

